

Show HN: Income Reports Dashboard for Buffer, WPCurve, Baremetrics, Groove) - going_to_800
http://www.incomereports.co/

======
fulitami
Nice idea. You can create a customizable plugin with nice graphs so bloggers
can put it inside their income reports.

------
going_to_800
Hey guys,

Let me know what do you think. Currently there are 9 websites
listed/tracked...I plan to add more, any suggestions?

Thanks

